# Need new vape



## Elana (9/7/19)

I need advice please! Searching on the internet has left me with so many options that I don't know what to choose. I quit smoking and started vaping about a year ago with the twisp cue. Went over to the twisp clearo 2,not yet knowing how many options there were, but I realised that twisp is overrated and somewhat overpriced. I'm now looking for something new, MTL, something good but simple like a pen style vape but with good battery life and coil longevity. Adjustable airflow would be a bonus. I'm considering the Geekvape Flint, Joyetech Ego Aio, Vaporesso Orca etc, but I would love some expert advice. What can you guys recommend?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/7/19)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/7/19)

@Room Fogger
@StompieZA @Andre @MrGSmokeFree @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/7/19)

I would go geekvape flint or vaporesso. Both are good mods.joyetech is fine ,but if you can get one of the others then go for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## takatatak (9/7/19)

Hey @Elana, I haven't got experience with tons of devices but my friend, family & myself all started with Vaporesso Orca Solo devices and they didn't last us very long... 4 people, 4 devices. It's almost like they have an expiry date or something. It felt like they got an air leak and it became laborious to vape. Coil life was also around 3-7 days at best.

We all got Aspire Breeze 2 pods next which were nice in the beginning but it seemed like QC on the 1+ ohm coils went for a loop. It's as if the 1.0 & 1.2 ohm coils block because the ID (inner diameter) is so small. The 0.6 ohm coils work but the ramp up is rather slow so they aren't great either. This has resulted in my Breeze 2 lying in the cupboard for months while I've been using my mod & RTA.

I'm personally stuck with the same dilemma of not quite knowing what to get but I'm leaning towards an MTL RTA instead of a pod as it's guaranteed to have better flavour. That said, the Uwell Caliburn has been getting good reviews for a pod system. I've got my eyes on a Vandy Vape Berserker V1.5 Mini MTL RTA or the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTA or RDTA.

There are some forum members that use a narrow drip tip on normal devices and then build high resistance coils and vape at low watts for their MTL setup... @ace_d_house_cat if I recall correctly??

Hope this helps a bit... At least the Orca is off the list (in my opionion)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (9/7/19)

you wont go wrong with the Caliburn. Pods last about 10 refills and the flavour is very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elana (9/7/19)

takatatak said:


> Hey @Elana, I haven't got experience with tons of devices but my friend, family & myself all started with Vaporesso Orca Solo devices and they didn't last us very long... 4 people, 4 devices. It's almost like they have an expiry date or something. It felt like they got an air leak and it became laborious to vape. Coil life was also around 3-7 days at best.
> 
> We all got Aspire Breeze 2 pods next which were nice in the beginning but it seemed like QC on the 1+ ohm coils went for a loop. It's as if the 1.0 & 1.2 ohm coils block because the ID (inner diameter) is so small. The 0.6 ohm coils work but the ramp up is rather slow so they aren't great either. This has resulted in my Breeze 2 lying in the cupboard for months while I've been using my mod & RTA.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, it really helps to be able to eliminate some already! I also looked into the Caliburn, but not sure if I want to use a pod system. Still trying to weigh the pros and cons. Will definitely consider your suggestions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elana (9/7/19)

Resistance said:


> I would go geekvape flint or vaporesso. Both are good mods.joyetech is fine ,but if you can get one of the others then go for it.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Elana (9/7/19)

Hakhan said:


> you wont go wrong with the Caliburn. Pods last about 10 refills and the flavour is very good.


Thanks, do you find the flavour better than other MTL devices? What about the battery life?


----------



## Hakhan (9/7/19)

Elana said:


> Thanks, do you find the flavour better than other MTL devices? What about the battery life?


Best flavour I have got off a pod device. Battery depend on how much you vape but it normally gets me through the day and charges up pretty quick. youtube urban man caliburn review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/7/19)

The best is still if you get something to build your own coils. Its not rocket science and anyone can do it. Then you will never worry about cost of coils, its dirt cheap and your just take a min every few days and put some fresh cotton in. You also never worry about avialability of coils/pod etc. You have a spool or wire and a pack of cotton and can rewick and/or coil whenever wherever you want.
For that route I suggest a Vapefly galaxies mtl rdta, very easy to build and wick, adjustable airflow, easy to refill. You can put it on a regulated pen/tube style mod and it will be small and sleek. With that type of mod you can get a 18650 removable battery mod with extra battery and never worry about battery life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Elana (9/7/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The best is still if you get something to build your own coils. Its not rocket science and anyone can do it. Then you will never worry about cost of coils, its dirt cheap and your just take a min every few days and put some fresh cotton in. You also never worry about avialability of coils/pod etc. You have a spool or wire and a pack of cotton and can rewick and/or coil whenever wherever you want.
> For that route I suggest a Vapefly galaxies mtl rdta, very easy to build and wick, adjustable airflow, easy to refill. You can put it on a regulated pen/tube style mod and it will be small and sleek. With that type of mod you can get a 18650 removable battery mod with extra battery and never worry about battery life


Thank you, I haven't even considered going that route, but it actually doesn't sound too complicated!


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/19)

Elana said:


> I need advice please! Searching on the internet has left me with so many options that I don't know what to choose. I quit smoking and started vaping about a year ago with the twisp cue. Went over to the twisp clearo 2,not yet knowing how many options there were, but I realised that twisp is overrated and somewhat overpriced. I'm now looking for something new, MTL, something good but simple like a pen style vape but with good battery life and coil longevity. Adjustable airflow would be a bonus. I'm considering the Geekvape Flint, Joyetech Ego Aio, Vaporesso Orca etc, but I would love some expert advice. What can you guys recommend?


@Elana , I tried the Joytech AIO, and it’s not bad. Reasonably good flavour and battery life not bad either. Coils also not too expensive and last about a week on average, vape volume dependent. I still use it from time to time. 

Geekvape flint seems if it’s more geared for MTL with nic salts, but should handle MTL juices quite easily as well. Cannot comment on the flavour though as I haven’t tried one yet.

Best would be to find a way to try most of them and then choose the one that fits your style and liking the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Elana (9/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Elana , I tried the Joytech AIO, and it’s not bad. Reasonably good flavour and battery life not bad either. Coils also not too expensive and last about a week on average, vape volume dependent. I still use it from time to time.
> 
> Geekvape flint seems if it’s more geared for MTL with nic salts, but should handle MTL juices quite easily as well. Cannot comment on the flavour though as I haven’t tried one yet.
> 
> Best would be to find a way to try most of them and then choose the one that fits your style and liking the best.


I appreciate your advice, thanks!! I wish I could try different ones but unfortunately, I live far from the nearest vape shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

Elana said:


> I need advice please! Searching on the internet has left me with so many options that I don't know what to choose. I quit smoking and started vaping about a year ago with the twisp cue. Went over to the twisp clearo 2,not yet knowing how many options there were, but I realised that twisp is overrated and somewhat overpriced. I'm now looking for something new, MTL, something good but simple like a pen style vape but with good battery life and coil longevity. Adjustable airflow would be a bonus. I'm considering the Geekvape Flint, Joyetech Ego Aio, Vaporesso Orca etc, but I would love some expert advice. What can you guys recommend?



Hi @Elana, If it must be a pen-type then the Endura Innokin T20 is a good option. @BumbleBee stocks it. Have a look here. 
I know 3 new vapers who have this mod and they're very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/7/19)

I say go for the Voopoo Drag Baby Trio, Its super small but looks like normal vape. It comes with DL and MTL coils which is nice and restrictive and excellent flavor. Battery life is really good as well. They are prices around R550ish and it looks really good. Or if you want a normal pod style device, my choice would be the Vaporesso Renova Zero, Excellent flavor and very small good looking device that will give you around a full day usage but this is only MTL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/7/19)

Elana said:


> Thank you, I haven't even considered going that route, but it actually doesn't sound too complicated!


Hi @Elana 
I am a week short of being 4 months cigarette free and went through a similar situation you are in now.
Here are a few things I learned (not saying any of the same will apply to you, but some things to consider) along the way.
1) The help on this forum is GOLD, but always remember that vaping is a very subjective thing and not all good advice will necessarily apply to your needs.
2) DO NOT ask these questions in any of the vape shops, you will still get a subjective opinion, but you will have little to compare it too. Every shop will also advise you to buy one of the particular models on their shelf.
3) Take some time to decide where you see this going. The answer to your questions above will differ greatly if, for instance, you aim to quit altogether vs just getting off cigarettes. I was quite drawn by the hobby side of it, initially purely because I felt I would quit smoking more easily if I was more invested. Btw, it worked a charm, I haven't craved a cigarette once since I started vaping. This will determine whether you want to go with something that has replaceable coils, or something that you want to rebuild on your own.
4) Rebuildables do offer you more options and can be cheaper in the long run, but some people simply are not interested in the tinkering part. Watch a few youtube videos on how guys install coils and wick their atomizers. If this looks like fun, keep it on the list. If it looks like a chore, take it off.
5) Take your location into account, if you are far from vape shops, it is easier to keep a tin of rolled coils and a bag of cotton in a cupboard than a box of R60 pods/commercial coils.
6) Don't be scared of the classifieds section on here, I have bought a mod and two atomizers from members and all of them are great. It could allow you an affordable way of trying out more than one option before you settle on something you like.
7) Don't spend a ton on fancy stuff when you are new to the game, your preferences/interests are bound to change. Refer back to point 6 on this one. 

I hope this helps a little and does not add even more confusion. 
Good luck and most important of all, just stay off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (10/7/19)

I think the above advice is golden.
Having started vaping in 2012 I went through a lot of devices and a lot of them were frankly rubbish. What I learned through the process was:
I prefer 18650 battery mods to built in batteries
I prefer a machine that has adjustable wattage
Although I am an old fart, rebuilding an RTA is not difficult at all
I now mix my own juice and save loads of money

One thing I did find is that after years of MTL I can now DTL without any problems and my daily vaping is a combination of the two. I have been disappointment with some of my choices and very happy with others. I went away from pen style to the Eleaf Pico's and could not be happier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/7/19)

Stranger said:


> I think the above advice is golden.
> Having started vaping in 2012 I went through a lot of devices and a lot of them were frankly rubbish. What I learned through the process was:
> I prefer 18650 battery mods to built in batteries
> I prefer a machine that has adjustable wattage
> ...


Pico for the win as a starter device! 
Not expensive, don't break down and does everything you could ever need from a basic VW 18650 device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elana (10/7/19)

Thanks. I was also considering the Endura but it seems it's out of stock, will check again!


----------



## Elana (10/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> Pico for the win as a starter device!
> Not expensive, don't break down and does everything you could ever need from a basic VW 18650 device.


Thanks, I'll definitely look into the Pico!


----------



## Elana (10/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hi @Elana
> I am a week short of being 4 months cigarette free and went through a similar situation you are in now.
> Here are a few things I learned (not saying any of the same will apply to you, but some things to consider) along the way.
> 1) The help on this forum is GOLD, but always remember that vaping is a very subjective thing and not all good advice will necessarily apply to your needs.
> ...


Thanks so much for your valued advice. I realise that a rebuildable device makes more sense in the long run, I'm just not sure of I'm up to it yet. Will keep it in mind though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (10/7/19)

Hi @Elana.

I also recently went back to vaping, and staying in Viljoenskroon, like Hartswater, a small rural town is a issue i.t.o. physically seeing the product.
My advice would be, go with your instincts......and of course, some sound advice from the MTL guys on the forum, like @Room Fogger etc.
Another thing I did was, watch youtube videos on the products, at least 3 of each product to give you a realistic and unbiased review, and also then reading at least two written reviews.
My view is the Geekvape flint is really awesome, but make sure you have the correct coils, the original coils did not last long, but they brought out a second set with different ohm/resistance that does seem to last longer. The Breeze 2 worked fine for me, but my issue with it was if you vaped it just a little to long it would go warm, and burn taste would come through. My favorite has always been the Aspire Nautilus Mini tank, that has been used since 2014 and it's BVC coils are still made, and will still be my favorite commercial setup for MTL.
I recently (a month or so) went over to the RTA (rebuild able tanks atomizers) MTL route, and have not been sorry. There are a few sites in S.A that sell pre made MTL coils (R5/6 a coil or R60-R80 for pack of 5). And you get organic cotton like the sheet/squares that are easily cut, and a packet costs you like R50-90 depending name and quality. Coils last 2-3 months and you just re wick (re-cotton) every week, or when you change flavor, and then you clean the coil with a toothbrush and pulse it a few times, and presto....

Best of luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/7/19)

takatatak said:


> Hey @Elana, I haven't got experience with tons of devices but my friend, family & myself all started with Vaporesso Orca Solo devices and they didn't last us very long... 4 people, 4 devices. It's almost like they have an expiry date or something. It felt like they got an air leak and it became laborious to vape. Coil life was also around 3-7 days at best.
> 
> We all got Aspire Breeze 2 pods next which were nice in the beginning but it seemed like QC on the 1+ ohm coils went for a loop. It's as if the 1.0 & 1.2 ohm coils block because the ID (inner diameter) is so small. The 0.6 ohm coils work but the ramp up is rather slow so they aren't great either. This has resulted in my Breeze 2 lying in the cupboard for months while I've been using my mod & RTA.
> 
> ...



Wasn't me, I'm a DL specialist! @Ruwaid dailys a MTL setup, perhaps he could shed some light.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (10/7/19)

@takatatak whilst using a smaller bore drip tip would increase flavour slightly the true mtl experience comes from the airflow and whilst doing as you suggested works, I personally wouldn't recommend unless the rta/rda uses some sort of airdisk or insert which reduces airflow. @Elana , some good suggestions here above and if I knew back then what I know now, I would have dove straight into an RTA for mtl needs and skipped the commercial coil route. Although, the nautilus mini was a good commercial coil experience. Get yourself a Vapefly Galaxies RDTA MTL, Berserker mini or Berserker 1.5 MTL rtas. All excellent in terms of flavour, mtl draw, precise airflow settings and readily available from lots of local stores. Battery, if its for mtl purely then something with a 1100mah integrated battery will suffice eg Vapor Storm Eco or even better, a single battery mod (external) eg. Vapor Storm Puma baby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/7/19)

Elana said:


> Thanks so much for your valued advice. I realise that a rebuildable device makes more sense in the long run, I'm just not sure of I'm up to it yet. Will keep it in mind though!



Don’t be scared of rebuildables - it is not that complicated. I was about 7,000 km away from the nearest vape shop when I took the plunge. Get some ready made coils, YouTube and don’t forget all the helpful guys and girls on the forum. It took me two tries to get it right with the help of @Rob Fisher via WhatsApp (a story for my grand children one day). Now I make my own coils mostly. 

Enjoy the journey. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Hi @Elana, If it must be a pen-type then the Endura Innokin T20 is a good option. @BumbleBee stocks it. Have a look here.
> I know 3 new vapers who have this mod and they're very happy with it.



@Elana How about thi s? I got it today also from @BumbleBee 

It's the Eleaf iStick Rim. So comfortable to hold - I have small hands but I can wrap my fingers around it easily!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Elana (11/7/19)

Thank you all so much for your advice. I really appreciate you taking the time to respond to my conversation! I am still going to do some device research, but now I can make an informed decision. Thanks again everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

stevesmith said:


> As a new in vaping world my suggestion to try STIG pod.



Verrrrry high nic though (60mg). If a new vaper vapes too much it could make them feel sick and put them off vaping altogether. Perhaps the Stealth Mini might be a better option, with 25mg nic. And it's refillable too - at least until the coil is finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

